# Storing hide for future mount



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Probably won't have the money to have my bear mounted (full standing) the same year I harvest it. What steps do I need to do to insure a good hide when I get ready (maybe two years??)?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

You're going to want to get it tanned as soon possible after your kill it. Fatty animals grease burn faster than other specimens. Plus it easier to store a tanned skin.

The average turn around time in your area is getting close to one year as it is. Asking a Taxidermist to drag his feet on your mount is never a good idea. I'm fairly confident that if you talk with your Taxidermist about your current financial situation you guys can come to some agreement.

Mitch


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> You're going to want to get it tanned as soon possible after your kill it. Fatty animals grease burn faster than other specimens. Plus it easier to store a tanned skin.
> 
> The average turn around time in your area is getting close to one year as it is. Asking a Taxidermist to drag his feet on your mount is never a good idea. I'm fairly confident that if you talk with your Taxidermist about your current financial situation you guys can come to some agreement.
> 
> Mitch


So, you're say if I get it tanned I can take my time getting it mounted?


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Mitch is right, tan it asap and put it im the freezer do not get it dried tanned, with a dry tan it might not rehydrate right. 

If a froze tan get freezer burnt you can soak it in water to rehydrate enough to mount it.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Get it tanned ASAP!! Skin immediately after shooting. Bear have extremely sensitive hides...skin them before you shoot them, if you can!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

tallbear said:


> So, you're say if I get it tanned I can take my time getting it mounted?


No, that's not what I said at all. 

1) Getting it tanned ASAP reduces the chance of damage to the skin.
2) A freshly tanned skin/cape is easier to work with and produces the best results.
3) Asking a Taxidermist to: take his time/drag his feet/hold off a little bit, is a huge first step to problems for all involved!

Thats what I'm saying.

On a related subject...I usually turn away work from hunters who call saying that they have a tanned skin and are wanting to have it mounted. The reason is; I don't know how it's been handled, how it's been stored, how old it is, why it hasn't already been mounted...the list goes on. 
What I do know is, once_ I _soak it up, there is an implied level of responsibility that I rather not take a chance on. So for this reason alone. Talk with your Taxidermist, explain your situation and the whole process will go much smoother from start to finish.


Mitch


----------

